# Laser Printer for home use, suggestions requested



## janitha (Dec 8, 2005)

After many years of using inkjets, I am planning to buy a laser printer for two reasons.
1. The prices of laser printers have come down very much recently.
2. Inkjet printers nowadays develop problems withe the print head more often, especially when using comptible and refilled cartridges. (My first printer was a Modi Xerox which was actally a rebranded Canon which served me for nearly 5 years and I rarely purchased a BC-20 cartridge since almost always I used to refill it with ink purchased in bulk.

Now my question is which brand you suggest with prices. It is for home use and usage is not much.

BTW I happened to see an advt of Xerox for little more than Rs.7000 and Samsung for Rs.8000+ with free extra toner.

Awaiting suggestions and with thanks in advance.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 8, 2005)

hey u didnt mention which printer u r lookin for??
mono or color


in the mono category
canon and lexmark have good brands

in the color category
Epson aculaser is the best !!


----------



## janitha (Dec 8, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> hey u didnt mention which printer u r lookin for??
> mono or color
> 
> 
> ...


Mono only of course, due to cost factor.
And the prices please.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 8, 2005)

ok this the price for the mono stuff

canon lbp2900
cost=Rs 9500

lexmark e230
cost=Rs 8500

almost all printers in this category come in 8-10k bracket !!!


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 8, 2005)

One more factor that might be important to consider is the location of service centers... If you situated in or close to a metropolitan city, this is not a problem, but in other cases, you might want to go for a brand that has a service center in your city...

BTW, I recommend HP Laserjet based on personal use (in our office, we have 2 laserjets and at my home, we have 1 and all are very good). They also appear to have more service centers than other competing brands

Arun


----------



## lywyre (Dec 8, 2005)

availability of toners is also a factor i recommend hp printers, either you refill, recondition or replace.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 8, 2005)

yup , i agree with sakumar

HP leads in terms of customer service !!!

cost = Rs 9000


----------



## janitha (Dec 8, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> yup , i agree with sakumar
> 
> HP leads in terms of customer service !!!
> 
> cost = Rs 9000



And what about print quality and cost per page for diff brands?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 8, 2005)

well the stuff i mentioned earlier won the Digit best buy gold & silver
in August !!!

print quality is almost the same for all of them coz they are all branded stuff

and cost per page on avg is  Rs 1.4

canon lbp 3200
has the lowest cost per page at Rs 1.17
followed by
Xerox phaser 3116

and then its the one frm Lexmark !!!


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 8, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> well the stuff i mentioned earlier won the Digit best buy gold & silver
> in August !!!
> 
> print quality is almost the same for all of them coz they are all branded stuff
> ...



If I remember the article correctly, it mentions that it could not get HP printers in time and therefore, hp printers were not tested in comparing (only one hp printer was there_... Also I think they mentioned that HP was the leader...

When we had inkjet at our office, we had first gone for Canon for the low cost per page but had found the buttons on the printer to be very flimsy and requiring frequent servicing... Not sure if same is applicable for their laser printers, but you should check it up... You should not end up going for a product with least running cost and end up paying a higher maintenance cost...

Arun


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 8, 2005)

yes u are right the products frm HP were not taken into consideration !!!


----------



## lywyre (Dec 9, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> well the stuff i mentioned earlier won the Digit best buy gold & silver
> in August !!!
> 
> print quality is almost the same for all of them coz they are all branded stuff
> ...



This was when I really started to loose interest in Digit. How come they did not include HP in this category? Without HP Printers this comparison makes no point in choosing the best printer in any segment. Just ask any HP customer how satisfied he/she is with his printer.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 9, 2005)

sorry even my mistake in posting tht didnt read it till u posted it !!!

even i am a HP user (HP deskjet 3745)
totally satisfied with product and the customer service !!!

check this link for all pricing of the laserjet
*computers.listings.ebay.in/Printers_Laser-Printers_W0QQfromZR4QQsacatZ3750QQsocmdZListingItemList


----------



## janitha (Dec 14, 2005)

Finally I bought Canon LBP-1210 for Rs. 9000/- Any comments?
Also the dealer told me that I will get a toner free after online registration.
Any idea?

with thanks in advance.
V.Prem Kumar


----------

